# Is there a good supplement for foundering?



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

My mother's horse (13-yr-old QH) has been having some issues with foundering the last couple years. She hasn't taken her for xrays so we don't know if it is full-blown laminitis or not. 

She asked me if there were any supplements to help with something like this, and I'm not really sure! Has anyone had success with any supplements for founder/laminitis?

I've heard that Remission is a good one?

The supplement, of course, would just be something else we can add on to her daily care of diet and exercise.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

I know people who use FounderGuard, ive never used any supplements of this sort so i cant give any reviews sorry!


----------



## Anvil (Feb 21, 2009)

I have seen some really good results in horses that were on a product 
called (Heir-o)


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

The best thing you can do for a foundering horse is to remove all grain or pelleted feed, feed low-sugar hay (like Timothy or common Bermuda), and provide 24/7 turnout on a dry lot (no grass). Once you do that, then you can think about adding a supplement to aid in the processing of what little starches and sugars remain in her diet.

Even "low starch" feeds will have too much for a founder prone horse. If she needs "feed", use Timothy pellets, flax meal, and a good vit/min supplement (like GrandVite or SmarkPak's SmartVite line). If you're unsure of the sugar/starch content of your hay, soaking it for 2 hours prior to feeding it will help remove some of the sugar.

I would recommend reading up on this web site, lots of good information.
Safer Grass - A Resource for Equine Forage Nutrition


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

ThatNinjaHorse: I haven't heard of FoundGuard. I'll check into it; thanks!!

Anvil: I came across that supplement in my internet searches. So it's one of the ones I have down on my "list" to do some more research on. Good to hear that you've heard it has good results, though.

luvs2ride: I decided to spare details in my original post, just for the sake of keeping it short. We are already doing all the things you suggested, which is why I did say that a supplement is just going to be something we can ADD to her current diet and exercise. I'm not looking for a "magic pill" we can give her and stick her back into the pasture and forget about her. I'm looking for something else that we can also do for her, on top of all the things we are already doing (no grass, no feed, etc).


----------



## Anvil (Feb 21, 2009)

I really noticed a difference in this one foundered horse's feet much nicer and healthier sole part of the foot i would always trim them the same way like a natural trim so i asked the owner if she is feeding anything special she said yes she is feeding the (heir-o) supplement.
It was kinda funny she wasn't gonna say anything to me for awhile to see if i notice a differrence i noticed a differrence from one trimming to the next.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I would just give a good hoof supplement to speed hoof growth. I have had good luck with Source Focus HF. I would also add a supplement for "metabolic" horses to help him utilize sugars in his diet. I have had good luck with Quiessence for my fat girls. 

Your vet may recommend some anti-inflamitories to help with pain in his feet. Ask him/her about any supplements that could help as well. I have seem some decent results with SmartTLC from SmartPak on a mare of mine who has a severe case of ringbone and sidebone in the same foot.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

I use a ration blanacer, rinse all my hay and no pasture for my laminitis prone mare... you have your terms backwards  Laminitis is the inflammation and founder is the actual "sinking" of the coffin bone 

I use Remission and Sassy hasn't had a flare up since.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi,

Given my def. of founder, no is the answer. But there are possibly helpful supps for helping treat/avoid the initial laminitis that causes founder. Different people use the terms lami & founder to mean different things it seems. IMO, laminitis is the inflammation & subsequent weakening of the lamellar tissue, which is a generally dietary caused metabolic issue. Founder is the mechanical progression of laminitis, if left untreated. The laminae separate & a 'lamellar wedge' can grow between wall & internal structures. Depending a lot on the way the horse is trimmed, shod(or not) & managed, founder can cause 'dropped soles' - that is, the foot 'sinks'(founders) inside the capsule so the sole is thin & coffin bone close to the ground - & it often also includes 'rotation' of the bone inside the capsule, so that the coffin bone is pointing toe first into the ground.

Anyway... Agree thoroughly with luvs2 first & foremost, that lami is generally due to dietary probs, so ensure the horse is kept on a very low-carb diet. Ensuring well balanced nutrition through(grain free) dietary supps will also provide the building blocks for healthy feet. 

The major causes are hind gut acidosis due to feeding grain & other sugary/starchy feed, and insulin resistance due to too much high energy(starchy, sugary) feed, which also includes rich or too much grass. This can be a 'one off' or occasional thing, but commonly, IR becomes a 'disease' causing horses to be far more sensitive to sugars. As with human diabetes, it is a condition that overweight & under exercised horses are more susceptible, but even if/when the horse is not overweight, exercised sufficiently, it cannot be treated - it is an incurable 'disease' that takes lifelong management once 'contracted'.

There are products such as Founderguard(antibiotic; http://www.apvma.gov.au/products/review ... in_faq.php) and KER's EquiShure(slow release magnesium) that are helpful in preventing/lessening hind gut acidosis. These prods are apparently effective, but I would instead recommend changing the diet from 'junk food' to a healthy one rather than adding drugs. 

Unfortunately with regard to IR, more exercise, less calories & balanced nutrition are the only 'supps' that are likely to be much help. There is no pill to prevent or lessen insulin related metabolic probs, you can be sure, because otherwise half the western world of humans would be taking it! HOWEVER extra magnesium & other nutrients *may* help a little and there is a product called TRIM; Kohnke's Own Horse Health Care which has some of these relevant extra minerals.


----------

